# Bike rack on van conversion



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
I have an Adria Twin and have noticed that carrying a bike on the Fiamma rack with a cover on, the rear light cluster tends to be obscured.
I don't really wish to put a lighting bar on so has anyone found a solution.
Thanks 
Alshymer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As it's a position problem I'll state the obvious  , can you raise the wheel racks to clear the lights?

Otherwise it'll be a light bar of some sort, cheap enough but not very aesthetic.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you have quick release on your wheels? If so, if you removed the front wheel thereby shortening the bike(s) on the rack such that with the bike(s) shunted over, the lights aren't obscured by the cover. You could make up supports to hold the bike(s) level on the rack, clamping the wheels in place using additional quick release skewers (not expensive). The removed wheels could be still transported on the rack. Obviously, if you don't have quick release wheels then this solution is more difficult, but not impossible. I have carried bikes (two or more) for 10 years and never covered them other than putting a plastic bag over the seats. They have never come to harm. In our month away last year I did 500 miles on my bike and wife did 400. As you can see, bikes are an integral part of our motorhoming. At the moment I am building a decent lightweight hybrid bike ready for our trip in two weeks time and, again, this will be without cover.

DavidL


----------

